
How to destroy an American family - 32bitkid
http://specialreports.dailydot.com/how-to-destroy-an-american-family
======
zeveb
The real issue here--as the family recognise--is the utter lack of reasonable
security measures on the part of the vendors (food, deliver, police) who are
fooled into harassing them.

Why is it possible to fake a phone call from any number?

Why is it possible to cancel service without a reasonable verification step?

~~~
ryanlol
Because phone numbers aren't public keys.

What's a reasonable verification step?

